# Is the Neuspeed Supercharger for the VW GOLF 2.0L Worth it?



## komosavie (Apr 5, 2004)

Is the Neuspeed Supercharger for VW Golf 2.0L Worth 2500 or should i look for a turbo kit?


----------



## golfhm472 (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: Is the Neuspeed Supercharger for the VW GOLF 2.0L Worth it? (komosavie)*

for $2700 and only 30-40 hp gain







I would consider it if the price was less http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## U n i o n 0015 (Sep 10, 2000)

*Re: Is the Neuspeed Supercharger for the VW GOLF 2.0L Worth it? (komosavie)*

I got a chance to drive 2kjettaguy's Jetta 2.0 when he had the Neuspeed supercharger on it. It was nice! The power delivery felt almost exactly like my stock VR6. There was the same feeling of speed there. I think for someone looking to speed up their 2.0, but without dealing with the possible headaches of a turbo kit, it's a good choice. However, most people would rather have crazy power and for those people, the kit is definitely *not* worth it. But if you plan on keeping your 2.0 for a while and want that extra pick-up for daily driving, I think that Neuspeed supercharger is perfect for that.


----------



## Der Kommissar (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: Is the Neuspeed Supercharger for the VW GOLF 2.0L Worth it? (U n i o n 0015)*

I had it a while ago, but I got it for very cheap so it was worth it to me. However, for the full price, I think that there are other things you can do like a turbo setup or a VF Supercharging kit that you would see better gains with. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## komosavie (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Is the Neuspeed Supercharger for the VW GOLF 2.0L Worth it? (VeeDub53)*

would you know any websites were i can get a turbo kit for 2.0L, or even diffrent supercharger kits.


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: Is the Neuspeed Supercharger for the VW GOLF 2.0L Worth it? (komosavie)*

atp has a turbo kit 8vturbo.com but turbo is too much headache and down time.. the supercharger u can install in 4hrs or less http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and its not 30-40 hp... the 2.0L stock has 97.7whp w the S/c it goes to ~149whp


----------



## vwinsocal (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: Is the Neuspeed Supercharger for the VW GOLF 2.0L Worth it? (RafaGolfBr)*

I like neuspeed because unlike other companies they R&D their product so you don't end up being a test subject. A lot of companies just make Aftermarket parts that you don't need but modders feel they have to put on their cars.
you have a 90 hp engine in a golf adding 40 hp to the wheels may not sound like a lot on paper but with suspesion mods and exhaust and the whole nine you could have a fun car. You are of course talking about 4-5,000 bucks and a lot of time...'
Your other option is sell you Gulf and buy a VR6 gti! but where's the fun in that?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Look for a good deal on a used supercharger, no warranty, or try to convince neuspeed to give you one at wholesale!


----------



## narrowAngleSix (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Is the Neuspeed Supercharger for the VW GOLF 2.0L Worth it? (vwinsocal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwinsocal* »_
try to convince neuspeed to give you one at wholesale!



now that would own


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: Is the Neuspeed Supercharger for the VW GOLF 2.0L Worth it? (RafaGolfBr)*

I drove a Beetle with the Neuspeed S/C and 5-speed that came in on a trade here at the dealership and I have to say I was REALLY unimpressed. Disappointed would be the word I suppose. Just not what I expected.


----------



## Staticfish (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: Is the Neuspeed Supercharger for the VW GOLF 2.0L Worth it? (Shifty1.8T)*

Wait a bit.. Bahn Brenner is releasing a SC kit for the 2.0.. same $ as the neuspeed but 160 whp! and upgradable.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Is the Neuspeed Supercharger for the VW GOLF 2.0L Worth it? (Staticfish)*

I ran that charger for 2 years. It puts out the power of a stock 150 1.8t or stock VR6. It's a nice increase. I never had any problems whatsoever that I didn't cause and it always ran well. 
... then I went turbo. Let me give you a rundown of what I've been through and you can decide if what I've done and been through and you can decide if it's worth the money.
So far I've spent $6500+ and I do everything myself + heavy discounts. 
Blew 1 motor
Blew my tranny last weekend
I did everything custom because their's no bolt on kit out there that I would install. 
Problems... stuff comes loose all the time, it runs right depending on how fresh my MAF is. My motor eats a MAF every 3 months. I run a wideband air fuel meter all the time to make sure I don't blow up again. 
It's been turbo a year, and out of that time it's been off the road at least 4 months for various reasons including working on it, blow ups and the subsequent need for money to fix it. 
Right now it's off the road because the differential exploded and blew my tranny casing apart. I need to buy a new transmission or casing, Peloquin differential and a new clutch. Luckiliy I have alot of connections an supporters. 
My last dyno was 205whp 246 wtq. 
I could go on and on, but that gives you an idea. Don't get me wrong, the car really is a badass... but it's gone way beyond the scope of any weekend project.


----------



## wrrnlws (May 3, 2002)

*Re: Is the Neuspeed Supercharger for the VW GOLF 2.0L Worth it? (golfhm472)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfhm472* »_for $2700 and only 30-40 hp gain







I would consider it if the price was less http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i *might* have a new one for sale for about $2200 in a few weeks. it's completely brand new, never used, never installed, still in original packaging and box and includes *everything* needed for easy bolt-up installation.
send me an IM if you're interested.


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: Is the Neuspeed Supercharger for the VW GOLF 2.0L Worth it? (wrrnlws)*

http://supremepowerparts.com/
$2200















I dont know why people keep thinking it still cost 2499 or 2700 everybody argues about the HP to money issue but they havent used it agains 2200 price so it may be a good deal for the tame







i was about to buy it but then BBM came by











_Modified by ricardo at 12:19 PM 4-19-2004_


----------



## volks01wagen (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Is the Neuspeed Supercharger for the VW GOLF 2.0L Worth it? (komosavie)*

i say definatly worth it if you have the money because every other mod gets more hp's when you have a super charger and that supercharger also comes with 3 year 36,000 mile warranty, and would be tight ....i say its worth it


----------



## Mmurano (Mar 28, 2021)

wrrnlws said:


> *Re: Is the Neuspeed Supercharger for the VW GOLF 2.0L Worth it? (golfhm472)*
> 
> 
> _Quote, originally posted by *golfhm472* »_for $2700 and only 30-40 hp gain
> ...


Do you still have that sc?😂😂


----------

